# South African Nissan Sabre



## Guest (Jan 3, 2003)

Hey there all from sunny South Africa.

Just thought i would let the world see what SA has!!  

enjoy

http://members.pulsar.org.au/profiledisplay.php?ID=1303


----------



## sabre (Sep 2, 2002)

Cool Pics! What backbox do you have? Looks nice 'n big! Must sound cool!


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2003)

Its called a F1 extream Box. I got it from CRD. R700. Bit costly but makes the car. And yes with a foam filter in the frount it sounds awsome!!


What car you got?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

hey im just curious, what is a Kw? Kilowatt? We use that to measure the electricity in North America. Horsepower and torque describe cars here..

Is there any converison factors?

-Nick


----------



## mscott (Jun 28, 2002)

1HP=0.746kW so 1kW=1.34Hp
So it has (about) 141 HP.
KiloWatts are used for power, while KiloWatthours are used for electricity. Techniclly North America should be using that too, but the States never decide to switch.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

thanx! i got a feeling ive asked you this before, but where abouts in Alberta are you?

-Nick


----------



## mscott (Jun 28, 2002)

I think you may have asked me WAAAAAY bak when it first started or possibly back on b15sentra.net when they still had the older model section. Anyways, I'm going to University in Edmonton, but I'm from Brooks(which is south of Calgary on the #1). 
Have you been to any Auto-X is Calgary? I've seen the pictures of you ripping your b12 around.

BTW, you should check out www.northwestnissans.com its based out of Vancouver, but there are a few AB people on there. Not alot of info on Sentras but lots of 240sx. If you do sign up us me as a referal. My name is the same there(mscott).


----------



## sabre (Sep 2, 2002)

I've Got a Sabre 200GXI '97 model. The one with the original pulsar features. But its got that cool sports kit with the slick side sills. I'll post some pics soon. By the way, whereabout do you live. 

I'm going to Tarlton on the 31st of January. Their first event of the year. should be cool.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2003)

Hey man thats cool. Is it the old version sabre or the new one.

I won't be able to make it to talton(friends 21st) but enjoy.

PS post some pics.

Ok bye


----------



## sabre (Sep 2, 2002)

Its the old version sabre. I've had the exhaust done, but I'm not happy with my backbox. I've fitted a K&N pod filter & made a custom bracket to keep everything from flopping around.

Working on those pics!!!

Later!!!


----------



## sss gtir (Oct 18, 2005)

*nice*

Cool car bro,white is the best..ill put up some pics of my car soon


----------

